

 I can't keep up - basicallydan
http://danielhough.co.uk/blog/i-cant-keep-up/

======
w00kie
So you posted a "completely random-topic blog posts where [you ] come to some
conclusion, which conveniently allows [you] to segue into a quick little
pimping out of [your] app, startup, or whatever"?

~~~
basicallydan
Well, maybe - but it was a genuine semi-rant of a topic. I would say that
though, wouldn't I?

